# Do they sleep under the bed sheets or on the top cover



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

It was bound to happen! The Chi's have invaded the bed ! No more crates for them ( unless they won't go back to sleep Weekend mornings--lol) at night. I have 2 with me daily that insist sleeping under the covers next to me. The other 2 that are only here with hubby on weekends like to sleep on top of me and the covers. Just wondering....if your chi sleeps with you, where are they?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie sleeps under the covers when we allow her to sleep with us. All the way down by our feet, and she tends to give them a lick now and then, just to make sure we aren't sleeping too sound. 

Pedro starts out in the bed everynight, but he doesn't like for us to move around, so he moves to his dog bed on my side of the bed.

Diesel doesn't get free roam of the house yet, but occasionally when my husband gets up before me, Diesel will come up and burrow under the covers with Gracie.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Peanut burrows down under tons of my down comforters and a sleeping bag. I do not know how she doesn't suffocate.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 8 in the bed right now, and Babushka joins us after she potties in the morning. All are under the covers except Reggie, my LC, he gets too hot, and Delilah, she likes to sleep curled up behind me in the curve of my neck. For the longest time Pepper slept above the covers, but now that it's cold, he's under them all, too.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey sleeps with us in our bed! She starts under just the comforter then ends up under all the blankets. Sometimes she wakes too early and take her to get crate until I'm ready to he up. She's so good about it, doesn't cry until I wake up.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy sleeps under the covers, beside my legs.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

Mister Milo is on top of the covers between me and my boyfriend, sometimes he gets up and moves at the foot of the bed since I roll a tiny bit in my sleep. He goes under the covers sometimes but it's rare.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender sleeps under the covers, curled up next to me. Cosmo Bichon sleeps on a pillow.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

My dogs sleep in their exercise pens at night but they nap with us in the evenings and on weekends. Charlie likes to crawl between the sheet and comforter and lie on my lap. Taz either lies on top of my chest or gets under all the covers and goes all the way to the bottom. Then she growls if you move her.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Nike sleeps curled up under the blanket between my hubby and I. Usually brushed up right against my hubby although she's MY dog.:foxes15: My hubby rolls over her a lot, but she doesn't seem to mind... it's a wonder how they get any air in there!


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

Timmy moves back and forth throughout the night. Starts off under our duvet, then gets hot and suddenly comes flying out for a bit on top ... then returns again when he needs warming up. I LOVE it when he lies on his back in my arms in bed and falls asleep .. they're so theraputic!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu has always splet under the cover. If I throw some cover off of me because I get hot she gets under the heaviest cover on the bed. I just put some threads on because she went through a phase of not wanting to sleep under the cover and I thought something was wrong with her. Funny story, when Lulu was a puppy we took her in our motorhome that has a queen-sized bed (I don't know if that had anything to do with what happened but it hasn't happened again). We couldn't find her in the middle of the night! We looked everywhere. We finally found her; she had fallen off the bed at the foot of the bed where the covers are tucked in and they caught her! She was still sound asleep!:laughing9:


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Lulu has always splet under the cover. If I throw some cover off of me because I get hot she gets under the heaviest cover on the bed. I just put some threads on because she went through a phase of not wanting to sleep under the cover and I thought something was wrong with her. Funny story, when Lulu was a puppy we took her in our motorhome that has a queen-sized bed (I don't know if that had anything to do with what happened but it hasn't happened again). We couldn't find her in the middle of the night! We looked everywhere. We finally found her; she had fallen off the bed at the foot of the bed where the covers are tucked in and they caught her! She was still sound asleep!:laughing9:


Oh sweet ... thanks for the giggle LOL


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Both my girls sleep in bed with me, under the covers. Lily likes to sleep at my feet or between my legs, Olive likes to sleep by my side or at my chest with my arm around her.

If my roommate keeps his door open at night they like to switch back and fourth between us, especially Olive, If the roommate is awake and has his door open she HAS to be with him, where Lily gets too sleepy and always goes straight to bed with me.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> We finally found her; she had fallen off the bed at the foot of the bed where the covers are tucked in and they caught her! She was still sound asleep!:laughing9:


I have found Bandit in that location before. He never noticed until I was trying to find him.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Gunner starts under the covers next to my back or stomach. As he gets hot, he moves to the foot of the bed and not touching me. When he gets really hot, he pokes his head out of the top of the covers (but keeps the body covered.)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

All this week Amberleah has been in bed with me and not crate. She sleeps under covers and many times her little head in on my pillow next to mine. It so cute. I keep her on the out side because my husband would crush her and I keep lots of pillow on floor next to the bed just in case she falls off. My bed is very high and hard floors. In the morning when I get up she runs deeper under blanket she doesn't want to get out of warm covers.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm gald to see I'm not the only one who has furry bedmates.  Quinn sleeps either under or over the covers by my butt. Leah is under the covers along my back or tummy. Claude gets hot so he is usually by my pillow. The last Sat I spent the night at a family members and this is what I came home to. They need someone to sleep by and my brother had fallen asleep watching Sat morning cartoons.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Holly almost always sleeps under the covers, although there have been a few times she's slept on top of them too.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buser brown sleeps in the bed under the covers and when hes near me i pet him and yes hes just like a waterbottle so warm


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> We couldn't find her in the middle of the night! We looked everywhere. We finally found her; she had fallen off the bed at the foot of the bed where the covers are tucked in and they caught her! She was still sound asleep!:laughing9:


Heidi did something similar once. Except after she got right down the end she found her way into the opeing of the duvet cover and climbed to the top again! In the morning I had to squeeze her down to the bottom like toothpaste from a tube!!LOL
My 3 always come under the covers, even if they are abit muddy and less then fragrant! In fact Im trying to save on heating this year so in the living room we have a duvet on the sofa instead of heating and they all burrow under that with me as well!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya sleeps behind my knees every night, under the covers. Idk how she breathes under there! I get hot fast, especially with her warm little body on me. I turn a lot and she always stays in the vicinity of my knees, whether it's behind them or in between them. I love my little cuddle bear.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

My little Maia always sleeps with me. Most of the time she is under the covers either between my legs or behind my knees. On occasion she will sleep on top of one blanket and then growl at me until I put her Christmas blanket on top of her, but I have to leave her head uncovered..... Another thing she does is if she's sleeping on the couch and someone wants to move her they can't because she growls at them and bites them. She only lets me move her when she's sleeping.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

haha Miya growls too if we try to move her when she's sleeping...but we stand firm and move her


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie was originally crate trained at night, but now she sleeps with us. She has a dog bed at the bottom of the bed, but during the night she worms her way under the blanket. I hate it when she gets under the sheets though.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I guess I am the only one that does not have Chi's in my bed .. Zoe sleeps with on the kids usually or on the couch and Holly sleeps in her little bed in the living room. I never let my kids sleep with me either it's bad enough with hubby in the bed. If I had my way I would sleep alone lol..


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Zoe and Max sleep with us under the covers at the back of my legs it can get to hot with the four of us but we love it.Sometime Zoe gets to hot and she sleeps on top of the covers


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

For some reason everyone in my house is afraid of my little 7lb. Maia, lol...... They all yell for me to come and move her.....


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey starts off sleeping on my left side bundled up in her blanket. She later goes under the covers. Nilla is always on top of the covers and doesn't want blankets or anything around her.


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd prefer Timmy not to sleep under our sheets because the warmth seems to make him shed and I spend my life using a sticky roller to get the hair off the sheets  .. I like taking a dog to bed though lol. It used to be my ShihTzu .. but hubby eventually banned her to the lounge downstairs cos of her snoring! But they at least don't shed. Just can't win.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Lulu has always splet under the cover. If I throw some cover off of me because I get hot she gets under the heaviest cover on the bed. I just put some threads on because she went through a phase of not wanting to sleep under the cover and I thought something was wrong with her. Funny story, when Lulu was a puppy we took her in our motorhome that has a queen-sized bed (I don't know if that had anything to do with what happened but it hasn't happened again). We couldn't find her in the middle of the night! We looked everywhere. We finally found her; she had fallen off the bed at the foot of the bed where the covers are tucked in and they caught her! She was still sound asleep!:laughing9:





Bandit said:


> I have found Bandit in that location before. He never noticed until I was trying to find him.


Ha! Found one of mine there too just last night! These are such a funny & fun breed!:love7:


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Tzu said:


> I'd prefer Timmy not to sleep under our sheets because the warmth seems to make him shed and I spend my life using a sticky roller to get the hair off the sheets  .. I like taking a dog to bed though lol. It used to be my ShihTzu .. but hubby eventually banned her to the lounge downstairs cos of her snoring! But they at least don't shed. Just can't win.


I hear you on the shedding thing! It can be a mess!! I now use my furminator daily and hardly have any shedding. My sheets are white flannel right now and boy does every hair show, so thank goodness for the furminator....I was running out of sticky rollers--lol---now I'm working "green".


----------

